# Latest project hit n miss engine



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

One of my over due projects is to get the Fairbanks-Morse 3hp hit n miss motor running. Still need to find an economical American Bosch A33 oscillating magneto and a few small parts, and repair a broken head bolt, but for being about 75 years old it's bearing are good and the cylinder is tight.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are alot of fun! My father(before he passed) and I had several.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like a fun and useful project. Not wanting to shout my ignorance to the world I gogled to see what they were for sure. one of the first things that came up was this place with magneto parts if you haven't loked at em already maybe they can help you with what you needed.

http://www.magnetoparts.com/fmc.htm


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> Still need to find an economical American Bosch A33 oscillating magneto


Forget that, I would convert it to crank trigger ignition!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://gardentractorpullingtips.com/ignition.htm#cranktriggerwiringdiagrams


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

I still have a couple around. Will run all day on a gallon of fuel with no load. I have a 2HP magneto & spark plug ignition, which is about the size of your fairbanks, and I have a larger 5HP engine that has the hot tube ignition on it. Flywheels on that engine are about 36" diameter to give you an idea of the size....


----------

